# Where's the new Autoworld stuff ????



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Anyone have approxiamate release dates?? for any of the new releases??


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

In the works. nd


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*new aw stuff*

ed, new t-jets are supposed to be out the end of the month.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*4 Gear Release Date?*

Does anyone know when the 4 Gear Release comes out? Thanks and have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

four gears supposed to be out next month?? hopefully true as i know you all are waiting.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

wheelz63 said:


> ed, new t-jets are supposed to be out the end of the month.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


Richard, are you taken preorders yet for the t-jets?

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What was that old addage, due date + 90 = actual delivery date. :devil: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roadrner said:


> What was that old addage, due date + 90 = actual delivery date. :devil: rr


Yeah -- That's a formula I've been using for AW stuff for a while.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*New Auto World Releases and New Race Sets....*



sethndaddy said:


> Anyone have approxiamate release dates?? for any of the new releases??


 
Just spoke wih AW yesterday afternoon and the next release of Tjets, 4 Gear R1 and Semi's will all becoming in November....The New AW slot car sets (Speed racer, Challenger and DOH 2) just arrived and are already selling FAST! 

I have and will continue to offer HobbyTalk members a discount - just place order and email me so I have your info....some of you I already know since you order from me on a regular basis....Thanks

Dukes of Hazzard Race Set R2 
http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/product.sc?categoryId=7&productId=25

Speed Racer Race Set
http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/product.sc?categoryId=7&productId=24

Concept Challenge Pro Racing Set
http://shop.motorcitytoyz.com/product.sc?categoryId=7&productId=26


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Just spoke wih AW yesterday afternoon and the next release of Tjets, 4 Gear R1 and Semi's will all becoming in November....The New AW slot car sets (Speed racer, Challenger and DOH 2) just arrived and are already selling FAST!
> 
> I have and will continue to offer HobbyTalk members a discount - just place order and email me so I have your info....some of you I already know since you order from me on a regular basis....Thanks
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting the concept Challenger and concept Camaro apart from the set? I.E. any chance of getting your hands on an overrun of bodies or anything? I have no need for $150 in 9" turns -- but I do have a need for that Challenger & Camaro, just not at $150.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

How about the 67 Nova??? RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Any chance of getting the concept Challenger and concept Camaro apart from the set? I.E. any chance of getting your hands on an overrun of bodies or anything? I have no need for $150 in 9" turns -- but I do have a need for that Challenger & Camaro, just not at $150.


What he said. Although if those are the chromed versions I may just wait for the regular release...


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Omega said:


> Richard, are you taken preorders yet for the t-jets?
> 
> Dave


hello dave, 
yes i am taking preorders for the t-jets, i just havent gotten around to putting this up on hobbytalk. also the cars are due to arrive late october first of november no specific date set from aw yet. the 12 car cases are going to be 139.99 shipped free via priority mail to all hobbytalk members in the lower 48. i hope this helps and i will be putting this in the selling area also.

thanks again,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want some of the t-jets, but not all of them... I'll guess I'll have to wait until they hit the bay. I already have a preorder in with the 4 gear cars... can't wait form them!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> I want some of the t-jets, but not all of them... I'll guess I'll have to wait until they hit the bay. I already have a preorder in with the 4 gear cars... can't wait form them!


jimmy, i can sell you them separetly to you also if you want. check your mail.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wonder whats the dealio with the Super III? I mean, sure it has some issues but nothing that cant be ironed out. Theyve had what, 6 months or so now to take it back to school and work out the bugs so hopefully the next release will be good performers.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

grunger,

nobody has heard a thing about them, maybe they are retooling or just getting the quality control a bit better, ok alot better. i think if they were a little smoother or ran correctly they would have done very well. right now aw is probably busy getting the next releases out before christmas. like the 4 gear t-jets and semis, oh dont forget the race sets. 

Richard,
wheelz63


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well your right Richard. I can see why theyd put their eggs in the 'tried and true' basket for right now, especially with the holidays coming up.

What the SIII really needs is total retooling of the gears for starters. And for the pickups to be bent into the proper shape. I also think that while having adjustable brush tubes available in a hopup kit is a good idea, they need to make standard ones for the casual user. I fiddled around and got mine running right, but I honestly dont know what Im doing with those.

They shoulda just copied the supermagnatraction chassis. Its proven to work flawlessly, its fairly simple in design, people liked it, and its a bit scarce to the point that it makes sense to bring it back. AW has no other experience with inline motor chassis, so I kinda saw the issues coming. Better to start with something thats guaranteed to work properly and develop from there.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it would have been nice if the chassis was also bit to fit other AFX,Tomy, JL ansd AW bodies


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*release date for the rel 6 t-jets and 4 gears*

hello everyone, i am updating you just as i said i would about the shipping date for the new aw t-jets, the 12th of november is the date given from aw on the new t-jets. and as a bonus i was also told approximetly 2 weeks after that the 4 gears are also coming out prices on the 4 gears along with semi havent been set i will update later tonight. if interested in preorders check out the selling section for info.

thanks,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> *it would have been nice if the chassis was also built to fit other AFX,Tomy, JL ansd AW bodies*












I will not buy a single Super III until this is fixed.


----------

